
The State of Enterprise Open Source in 2018 - MordodeMaru
https://thenewstack.io/the-state-of-open-source-in-2018/
======
MordodeMaru
I like Redmonks' approach on how it'll be devs who will make sense of all this
crazy amount of technologies (to put it very simply). My actual question would
be if they will make sense of it all after being imposed a tool,
infrastructure, platform by the decision makers or if they can influence
decision makers to use the best tool, infrastructure, platform for their build
and ops processes.

